# Premium Channel Premieres: November 2008



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Getting an early start on November's information thanks to early news from Starz. I'll format it better later and add more info when time allows. 

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

*Another /salute to Starz!'s press office for distributing their information early. Much appreciated!* (sad faces and boos towards Showtime and HBO for not getting their information out earlier!)

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on other channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*Starz*
On Starz in November is "*Starz Saturday Premieres*" with hit movies including the unrated version of *Superbad* (11/1) starring Jonah Hill, Michael Cera and Bill Hader; *P2* (11/8) starring Wes Bentley, Rachel Nichols and Simon Reynolds; *National Treasure: Book of Secrets* (11/15) starring Nicolas Cage, Diane Kruger and Jon Voight; *This Christmas* (11/22) with Mekhi Phifer, Loretta Devine and Regina King; and *First Sunday* (11/29), starring Ice Cube, Tracy Morgan and Malinda Williams.

In November, the "*Starz Inside*" series continues on Starz with Starz Originals *Starz Inside: Fashion in Film* which explores the world of fashion and costume design in Hollywood films and its unique influence on contemporary fashion off the screen. The special, hosted by Richard Roeper, premieres on *Tuesday, November 25* at 10 p.m. Additionally, Starz Entertainments first hour-long original drama series "*Crash*" continues each Friday night 10 p.m. on Starz.
=====
November 1 - *Superbad* starring: Jonah Hill, Michael Cera and Bill Hader (9pm)
November 8 - *P2* starring: Wes Bentley, Rachel Nichols and Simon Reynolds (9pm)
November 15 - *National Treasure: Book of Secrets* starring: Nicolas Cage, Diane Kruger and Jon Voight (9pm)
November 22 - *This Christmas* starring: Mekhi Phifer, Loretta Devine and Regina King (9pm)
November 29 - *First Sunday* starring: Ice Cube, Tracy Morgan and Malinda Williams (9pm)

Starz originals and other events:

*Crash*: Starz Entertainments first hour-long drama series airs *every Friday night at 10 p.m.* Starring a multi-ethnic ensemble cast led by film icon Dennis Hopper and set in Los Angeles, "*Crash*" explores the complexities of social tolerance and the meaning of the American dream through characters whose lives intersect and collide as they strive to achieve that dream. The series is co-executive produced by Paul Haggis and Don Cheadle.
*Starz Inside: Fashion in Film* premieres *11/25 at 10 p.m.* This Starz Originals special, hosted by Richard Roeper, explores the world of fashion and costume design in Hollywood films and its unique influence on contemporary fashion off
the screen.

Encore Action has the *Saturday Action Zone*. Do you know where your action is? It's *every Saturday at 10 p.m.*

*Apocalypto* 11/1 - (Gerardo Taracena, Mayra Serbulo, Dalia Hernandez)
*Next* 11/8  (Nicolas Cage, Julianne Moore, Jessica Biel)
*Lethal Weapon 3* 11/15 - (Mel Gibson, Danny Glover, Joe Pesci)
*Robocop* 11/22  (Peter Weller, Nancy Allen, Ronny Cox)
*Batman Forever* 11/29  (Val Kilmer, Jim Carrey, Tommy Lee Jones)

Encore Westerns' six-gun salute for November features Lee Van Cleef with films stacked 11/27 beginning at 8 p.m.

*God's Gun* 8 p.m. - (Lee Van Cleef, Jack Palance, Sybil Danning)
*Take a Hard Ride* 9:45 p.m. - (Lee Van Cleef, Jim Brown, Fred Williamson)
*The Badge of Marshal Brennan* 11:35 p.m. - (Lee Van Cleef, Jim Davis, Arleen Whelan)
Encore Westerns will also be running Classic TV Westerns: Monday  Friday block starts at 4 p.m. Saturday block starts at 6 a.m. Included are: 

*The Gene Autry Show* anchored Monday  Friday at 4 p.m.  (Gene Autry)
*Bat Masterson* anchored Monday  Friday at 4:30 p.m.  (Gene Barry, Broderick Crawford)
*The Big Valley* anchored Monday  Friday at 5 p.m.  (Peter Breck, Linda Evans, Barbara Stanwyck)
*Maverick* anchored Monday  Friday at 6 p.m.  (James Garner, Jack Kelly, Roger Moore)
*The Rifleman* anchored Monday  Friday at 7 p.m. and 7:30 p.m.  (Chuck Connors, Johnny Crawford, Paul Fix)
*Bret Maverick* anchored Saturday at 10 a.m.  (James Garner, Ed Bruce, Stuart Margolin)
In addition, Encore Westerns has _Autry Rides Again!_: Classic Gene Autry films, restored by Encore Westerns.

*Colorado Sunset* 11/2 at 12 p.m., repeated 11/5 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, June Storey)
*Blue Canadian Rockies* 11/9 at 12 p.m., repeated 11/12 at 12:05 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Pat Buttram, Gail Davis)
*Pack Train* 11/16 at 12 p.m., repeated 11/19 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, Gail Davis)
*Rootin' Tootin' Rhythm* 11/23 at 12 p.m., repeated 11/26 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, Armida)
*Mountain Rhythm* 11/30 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, June Storey)

Encore celebrates Thanksgiving with their "*Family Feast*," a family-friendly film marathon beginning at 6 a.m. on Thanksgiving Day. The marathon includes films such as *Angels in the Outfield*, *Are We Done Yet?*, *Meet the Robinsons*, *Ratatouille*, *Bridge to Terabithia*, and *Home Alone 2: Lost in New York*.

Encore's spotlight for November shines on the Brat Pack with a marathon of films stacked *Wednesday, 11/12 beginning at noon*:

*Mannequin* at 12 p.m. (Andrew McCarthy)
*Class* at 1:30 p.m. (Rob Lowe)
*Man's Best Friend* at 3:10 p.m. (Ally Sheedy)
*Airheads* at 4:40 p.m. (Judd Nelson)
*D3: The Mighty Ducks* at 6:15 p.m. (Emilio Estevez)
*Sixteen Candles* at 8 p.m. (Molly Ringwald, Anthony Michael Hall)
*Weird Science* at 9:35 p.m. (Anthony Michael Hall)
*Striptease* at 11:10 p.m. (original cougar: Demi Moore)
*Johnny Be Good* 11/13 at 1:10 a.m. (Anthony Michael Hall, Robert Downey Jr.)
*Repo Man* 11/13 at 2:40 a.m. (Emilio Estevez)

*HBO*
Touted as HBO's big events for November: *Ricky Gervais: Out of England. The Stand-up Special*. (The only other items touted in the October downloadable guide are continuing series).
=====
November 1 - *27 Dresses* starring: Katherine Heigl, James Marsden, Malin Akerman, Edward Burns. (8 p.m.)
November 8 - *Sweeney Todd - The Demon Barber of Fleet Street* starring: Johnny Depp, Helena Bonham Carter, Alan Rickman (8 p.m.)
November 15 - *Alvin and the Chipmunks* starring: Jason Lee, Cameron Richardson, Jane Lynch, David Cross, Veronica Alicino, Beth Riesgraf, Adriane Lenox, Don Tiffany, Kevin Symons, Frank Maharajh, Greg Siebel, Oliver Muirhead, Jayden Lund, Erin Chambers, and Axel Alba (7:15 p.m.)
November 15 - *Ricky Gervais: Out of England - The Stand-up Special* starring: Jerry Seinfeld. (I keed, I keed... starring Ricky Gervais, d'uh!) (9 p.m.)
November 29 - *Charlie Wilson's War* starring: Tom Hanks, Julia Roberts, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Amy Adams, Ned Beatty, Emily Blunt, Om Puri, Ken Stott, John Slattery, many others (8 p.m.)
---------
*HBO Boxing events:*
November 8 (PPV) - *Joe Calzaghe vs. Roy Jones Jr. (WBA WBC WBO Super Middleweight Title)* - From Madison Square Garden, New York City, NY (time to come)
November 15 (PPV or possibly HBO) - *Jermain Taylor vs. Jeff Lacy (Super Middleweight)* - Venue: To Be Announced (time to come)
November 22 (HBO) - *Ricky Hatton vs. Paul Malignaggi (Light Welterweight)* - From MGM Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA (time to come)
December 6 (PPV) - *Manny Pacquiao vs. Oscar De La Hoya (class To Be Announced)* - From MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA (time to come)

Note that there may be a few other mid-week premieres on HBO but of course the guide data for November may not yet be searchable so finding those isn't so easy 

*Cinemax*
Cinemax promises *The Ruins* and *American Gangster*.
=====
November 1 - *One Missed Call* starring: Shannyn Sossamon, Ed Burns, Ana Talancon, Ray Wise, Azura Skye, Johnny Lewis, Jason Beghe, Margaret Cho, Meagan Good, Rhoda Griffis, and Elizabeth Adams (10 p.m.)
November 8 - *Juno* starring: Ellen Page, Michael Cera, Jennifer Garner, Jason Bateman, Allison Janney, J.K. Simmons, and Olivia Thirby (10 p.m.)
November 15 - *Alien vs. Predator: Requiem* starring: Steven Pasquale, Reiko Aylesworth, John Ortiz, Johnny Lewis, Ariel Gade, Kirsten Hager, Sam Trammell, Robert Joy, David Paetkau, Tom Woodruff, and Ian Whyte (10 p.m.)
November 22 - *Reservation Road* starring: Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Ruffalo, Jennifer Connelly, Mira Sorvino, Elle Fanning, Eddie Alderson, and Sean Curley (10 p.m.)

Same note for Cinemax as for HBO... there may be some mid-week premieres that aren't showing up here because the guide data isn't as easy to find currently.

*Showtime*
Hopefully you aren't looking for Showtime's premiere info yet as you should know it won't come until later .
=====
November 15 - *Blood & Chocolate* starring --Stars to come-- (9 p.m.)

*Showtime family of channels Boxing/MMA/EliteXC events:*
November 1 - *Vic Darchinyan vs. Cristian Mijarea* IBA WBA WBC flyweight title - From TBA (To Be Announced) (9 p.m.)
November 1 - *Victor Oganov vs. Andrea Dirrell* super middleweight - From TBA (To Be Announced) (time to come)
November 8 - *EliteXC: 11/08/08* (10 p.m.)

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for November.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )
=====
November 1 - *Wilderness* starring --Stars to come-- (9 p.m.)

*HDNet Movies sneak previews* (info normally found here, scroll down as necessary)
Not to steal the thunder of the regular HDNet and HDNet Movies info that gets posted, but hopefully this advance warning will help keep people from missing some of these sneak previews (releases of films that are headed to theatres but which are sneak previewed to HDNet Movie subscribers before or at the same time they are released in theatres, meaning free to HDNet Movie subscribers while movie goers get to pay regular prices at their local movie houses).
=====
Wednesday, November 19 - *Special* Starring: Michael Rapaport, Paul Blackthorne, Josh Peck, Robert Baker, Jack Kehler, Alexandra Holden, Ian Bohen, and Christopher Darga. Written & Directed by: Hal Haberman & Jeremy Passmore. Sneak previews: 8 p.m. (Repeats at 9:30 p.m. and 11 p.m.)
Les Franken (Michael Rapaport) is an average Joe who participates in a clinical drug trial and ends up convinced that he is a superhero. Les creates a new kind of underdog crime fighter for our chemically enhanced times.​*No date yet* - _Harlem Aria_ Starring: Damon Wayans, Gabriel Casseus, Christian Camargo, Malik Yoba, Paul Sorvino. Written & Directed by: William Jennings
Anton (Gabriel Casseus), a slow-witted 27-year-old, is blessed with a spectacular tenor voice. When he runs away from his caretaker aunt, Anton meets Matthew, an alcoholic classical pianist. Matthew plays an aria, Anton sings along, and the crowd they draw includes a crafty panhandler, Wes (Damon Wayans), who hears gold in Anton's voice. When Anton takes the rap for a crime they commit, Wes and Matthew are forced to redeem themselves and make Anton's dreams come true. The thrilling climax features Paul Sorvino as a famous opera singer.​_Harlem Aria_ has its Sneak Preview this fall, only on HDNet Movies.​
Note schedules subject to change. For informational purposes only. Updated as information becomes available. Enjoy everyone.


----------

